

NSA guides to securing Linux, Mac OS, Windows, and Solaris - gcv
http://www.nsa.gov/snac/downloads_os.cfm?MenuID=scg10.3.1.1

======
LogicHoleFlaw
Wow, this is really nifty. I'm quite comfortable working on a linux system but
the nitty gritty of hardening an OS install is something I want to know more
about. Great find!

